# Importing Cars/ healthcare/



## suyziety (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi there.

My husband and I are considering a move to Como, Italy.

We are British citizens and live in Lisbon, Portugal at present. We have two cars, one originally British, now with Portuguese plates and the other originally Portuguese.

What's the red tape/ charges like on bringing your cars into the country?

Also, what's the healthcare really like?

Does anyone know about the Anglo- Italian taxation agreement?

Thank you so much for any help you can give us, feeling totally in the dark at the moment,

Suzie


----------



## Angeldimana (May 20, 2009)

Regarding bringing cars to italy - if you drive back to the UK then its probably best IMO to keep the UK registered car as a UK car and drive back for the MOT / tax once a year.

Insurance is possible through companies such as italsure or stuart collins, etc..

I'm just trying to register a UK car in Italy and its proving to be quite difficult so far and potentially very expensive.

Maybe its an option to sell the Portuguese car before you come.?

Regarding the healthcare - so far weve found it to be quite good. When you are here you will need to apply for residency and then apply for registration to the health system - its fairly straightforward although there be a small cost similar to the UK's national insurance contribution.
Upon state registration you will be registered to a local doctor in your village.

Good luck


----------

